# Printing from ipad3



## 3319 (Sep 17, 2011)

How can i print from my ipad three. I have a wireless canon MP620 printer but cannot print from my ipad as it says that it cannot find an air printer.

I have os6 on the ipad


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

there are quite a few free apps available you can download to print using the ipad 

How to Print from Your iPad | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

canon make an app
Canon iPhone Printing App
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/canon-easy-photoprint/id331269951?mt=8


----------



## 3319 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for that. May need to accept it as it is as there doesn't really seem to be an application that allows for the printing of all types of documents other than the Air share.

Again thanks for your help,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have setup an ipad with a canon printer which was NOT air compatible - I did it on the ipad and searched for free apps - I just can remember the one I choose - but as a test we printed an email, an email with a document attached and a picture and they all worked


----------



## 3319 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks I will keep looking


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it came up in a google search on the first page 
something like 

free printing app for non air printers on ipad


----------



## 3319 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for that I will give it a try


----------



## Penn76 (Jan 2, 2013)

freebie printing apps like printdirect and print by eurosmartz might be worth a go


----------

